# Mobile version



## Beowulf (Dec 7, 2011)

This is somewhat embarrassing since I consider myself to be somewhat technically savvy. Is there a mobile version of TAM? Is there a way to read and respond to threads other than trying to pull up the full version on a small cell screen?


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Tapatalk is pretty good. You can access thousands of message board forums. It is not free, but I think well worth the money!


----------



## ManUp (Nov 25, 2012)

That's funny. My cell pulls up a distinctly mobile version of Tam. However, the URL is the same so I'm not sure why it's formatted in a mobile version.


----------

